# Recruitment for PARANORMAL INVESTIGATIONS INC. Pulp d20 Modern game



## Viking Bastard (Jan 23, 2003)

So after weighing my school vs. work and hobbies I realized I probably had enough time for 
extra PbP game or two so I decided to start a new one. I want to something with Modern d20.
I don't own the book (yet... I'm totally broke), but I've studied the SRD in detail (is there 
anything else than the FX classes that isn't in the SRD?) and I want to do a Pulp-ish game. 
So I came up with this:

.

_Funded and run by an aged Van Helsing with the help of the mysterious American known 
only as 'Doc', the international specialist team travel around the globe with the mission of 
investigating and eliminating paranormal threats as well as uncover whatever relics that might 
benefit the company.

They are known only as *Paranormal Investigations Inc*._

.

So, I need four active players (at least a post a day, preferably more) to play:

An *Occult specialist*, a spellcaster or just a scientist, who specializes in the secrets of the occult.
A *Slayer*, a combat specialist, trained in anti-occult warfare.
An *Investigator type*, to deal with people and investigating.
A *Stealth/Rogue type*, for uh... rogue things... stealth 'n stuff.

.

So... anyone interested?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 24, 2003)

What time period, what point buy, what age chracters, what level? I will be in if I can be an ex-millitary gunslinger, who is now looking to make some cash and purge the world of evil.


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd love to play.  I've got some ideas for a Slayer or Investigator type character, though I could probably think of something for the other two roles as well.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 24, 2003)

Sign me up! Although, I have the same questions as GWolf.  But I'm always up for a d20 Modern game.  

I'd be interested in the occult specialist.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh, and as a personal request, I'd like to _not_ start at first level, though I'd still be happy to play if it was.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds pretty interesting.  I'll take on the Roguish character if you'll have me.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2003)

Great! That didn't take long.

It'll take place early/mid 30s (pre-WWII).

I'm thinking high level also. I still haven't decided if I'm going for 5-6 levels or even higher like 10-12 levels (I'm thinking characters that are tge best at what they do, how well does Modern d20 work in high levels?). I think I'll go the medium way with 8 levels.

32 pt. point buy.

Character age is 'whatever' (18-65).

.

So it's GWolf as the slayer,
Sleeping Dragon as the Investigator,
Velenne as the Occultist and
Dog Faced God as the Rogue.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 24, 2003)

There's a thread over in the D20 Modern section you might want to check out regarding stats for WWII Era guns/vehicles etc.


Don't have my guide with me.  Could someone post the prereq's for the occultist advanced class?

Edit: Here's another thread actually talking about spy tech in that age.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the threads Velenne.

Also, if someone would just post (or send) me the stats for the spellcasting classes it'd be great.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 24, 2003)

There's two sets.  One for the Shadow Hunters setting and one for the Urban Arcana setting.  The former consists of the occultist and the slayer,  wizardly and fighterish advanced classes, respectively.  The latter has the Arcanist and the Acolyte, which are wizardly and clerical respectively.

That was my take on them.  The game I run is Agents of PSI so I've never looked too closely at them and I don't have my book here at school.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2003)

The Shadow Hunters ones sound better.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2003)

Damn - I'm too late!!  This sounds great.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2003)

One extra player should be allright if you really want to.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 25, 2003)

Ya, jump on Pkitty!  We'd love to have ya.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok, finally sitting here with my d20 Modern rulebook.

I've noticed that the Occultist advanced class....well basically sucks.  Instead of spells, they get 2-3 single-use scrolls as each level, incredibly weak SR (5 + adv class level), a shadow contact (for informational purposes only), a bound shadow creature that might be nice except it's 2 HD, the occasional free magic item, and at 10th level, their big uber-ability is that they can spend an action point to banish a shadow creature who get a bonus equal to its HD to the save.  

Would you allow me to use the Mage from Urban Arcana instead?  It's pretty comparable to a wizard, except that it only goes up to 5th level spells (keep in mind, it's an AdvC, so I'd get 3rd level spells max), and the spell selection is very limited.  They get a few extra item creation feats to compensate for this.

Up to you, I'll settle for whatever you decide. 

One more thing: as this will be taking place during the Great Depression, are there any measures we need to take regarding equipment and wealth or will that be provided for us?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh, use whatever class you want (from the md20). I'm not picky about rule stuff like that.

You'll get whatever equipment you feel you need from the company.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2003)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *One extra player should be allright if you really want to.  *




What role would you want to add to the company team?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

how about a level 10 game then?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *What role would you want to add to the company team? *



Oh, I don't know, comic relief, team mascot...

Maybe a tech guy of sorts, a jack of all trades, medic, mechanic, armoury guy all in one.

.



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *how about a level 10 game then? *



I already settled on 8 levels.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

*Cool*

Character to come soon


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2003)

Grand.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Can you give me an exact time period? *For guns and tech. I dont want to have an Machine Pistole 38 in 1935.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

1934-5


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

How mcu hp per level?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

How mcu hp per level?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Steve Raskon 

Age: 33
Gender: Male
Height: 6’
Weight: 188lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Dark Brown

Fast 3/Gunslinger 5
Military: Bonus Feat Personal Firearms Proficiency Survival and Navigate as class skills.  

Str 10
Dex 20
Con 10
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 12

HP: 51 (I assumed max first then half)

Defense: 16 (17 w/Dodge, Touch 15, Flat-Footed 11)

Action Points: 61
Wealth Bonus: +3 (+6 roll, +1 Occupation, -0 12 boxes of .45acp, -2 2 Colt M1911s, -1 Pistol License, -1 Leather Jacket)
Took 20 on everything
Reputation: 2

BAB: +5
Melee: +5
Ranged: +10

1 Colt M1911s	+11		2d6		30ft Small 3lbs
1 Double Tap		+9		3d6
2 Colt M1911s	+9; +9/+6 	2d6; 2d6/2d6 	   
2 Double Tap		+7; +7/+4	3d6; 3d6/3d6 
1 Lightning Shot	+9/+9		2d6/2d6
1 Lightning, 1 Regular	+7/+7; +7/+4	2d6/ 2d6; 2d6/2d6	
1 Lightning, 1 Double Tap	+7/+7; +5/+2	2d6/2d6; 3d6/3d6
Lightning, All Double Tap	+5/+5; +5/+2	3d6/3d6; 3d6/3d6
(All +1 Damage within 30ft)	


Fort: +2
Ref: +9
Will: +4

Speed: 30'

Initiative: +5

Skills:
Tumble +16
Sleight of Hand +16
Escape Artist +16
Move Silently +16
Hide +16


Languages:
English


Feats:
*Simple Weapons Proficiency
*Personal Firearm Proficiency
*Double Tap 
*Weapon Focus (Colt M1911)
*Quick Reload 
Dodge
Point Blank Shot
Two Weapon Fighting
Improved Two Weapon Fighting


Talents/Special:
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge 1
Close Combat Shot
Defensive Shot
Lightning Shot

Possessions:
Clothing
12 boxes of .45acp
2 Colt M1911s
Pistol License
Leather Jacket

Steve Raskon was born on April 21, 1901. He was born in a small area in the state of New Jersey; it was a mix between rural and suburban. His father, John Raskon was the owner of a small general store in the main part of the town. Steve’s mother Florence took good care of the house, and Steve in his younger years.

Steve attended some formal schooling in his younger years, he was decently popular among the other students and the teachers but he always felt like and outsider and the material tended to bore him. He dreamed of action and adventure.

During his early teenage years Steve helped his father at the store. John was glad his son was helping, but soon realized that this job wasn’t very appealing to him. This didn’t bother John much; he wanted Steve to be happy doing whatever he could.

In 1917, the USA entered the Great War. Steve knew this was for him. He left a note to his parents, and joined up in the army as one of the many underage fighters to go to Europe. Once there he became a member of the American Expeditionary Forces (AEF). He served under John J. “Black Jack” Pershing. He did quite well in the army, and grew to learn that he loved weapons and fighting.

After the war the young man Steve returned to his New Jersey town, only to find his father had also been recruited into the war and was killed. He went to visit his now poor mother, after the family lost the store. She was a broken and sad woman, and she barely recognized Steve; this war had changed him.

Steve knew had to get out of here, and do something, travel, and adventure. He purchased two semiautomatic handguns and set off, searching for adventure. He traveled many places throughout the United States. He had explored hidden mines, battle gangsters in his hunt for relics; he had found a good deal of antiques he sold to museums for large sums of money.

Life was good for Steve, until he met a group of zombies and skeletons in a long abandoned cult dungeon. He had been exploring this abandoned Dungeon in Japan, farther then he normally traveled. There was said to be a very expensive crystal form of Jewelry to be found, so off he traveled. In the dark of the dungeon he encountered Six red and green figures feeding off the remains of a human corpse…. another adventurer/archeologist by the looks of it. He had disturbed them and they began to claw towards them, arms outstretched, moaning the whole way. He drew his two guns in a flash, and filled each of the beasts with lead. They feel to the ground and turned to dust. 

Being to far to turn back, Steve fearfully traveled farther into this horror crypt. He had reached the room where the crystal was being stored, when the bones on the floor began to come to life and claw at him, this time with some struggle he managed to kill off the skeletons too, but a the last one feel to the ground, the bones and the crystal were sucked into the abyss. 

Steve left the dungeon freighted and disappointed, he headed back to the states to seek an answer to this all. After a few months of searching or so, he finally located the Paranormal Investigations Inc. He talked to the group, and they asked him if he would like to Join on as the main slayer, he would be getting paid, and getting to fight all types of evil, as well as explore new places. Steve instantly Joined.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

Looks fine at first look.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Actully I just realized my to hit was a little messed up. Going to edit it now.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Fixed


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, I didn't actually calculate anything, so you could have gotten away with it. But the 'max first, then half' was a fair assumption.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

If it got away with it, I would've be doing worse. Thanks for that info tho. Are you going be using Max then Half for everybody?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

No, only you. Everybody else gets ALL max! BWAHAHAHAAAAHH!!

Yes, I will be using it for everybody.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Argh my to hit is better! I forgot to add in Weapon Focus!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

1) GWolf, I expect I'll be getting a background info soon?

2) Guys (I assume), where are the rest of the characters?

3) I mispelled PARANORMAL INVESTIGATIONS INC. in the title... whoops!


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll have my character up later tonight.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

You'll have the background by 8pm est. Do you have any messenger programs AIM, Yahoo,(you dont seem to use it much)MSN, ICQ? I have everyone.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll come online.


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Jan 27, 2003)

*David Goldstein*

David Goldstein

Birthdate: September 9th, 1909
Birthplace: Berlin, Germany
Gender: Male
Height: 5 ft 11 in
Weight: 166 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black

Level: Charismatic 5/Smart 3
Occupation: Investigative (Personal Firearms Proficiency, Investigate, Sense Motive)

Str 10
Dex 14
Con 10
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 17

HP: 27

Defense: 15 (+3 class, +2 Dex)

Action Points: 56
Wealth Bonus: +11 (+4 roll, +2 occupation, +7 Profession, -2 purchases)
Reputation: +4

BAB: +3
Melee: +3
Ranged: +5

1 Walther PPK, +5, 2d4, 30 ft, Small, 1 lb
1 Knife, +3 (+5 thrown), 1d4, 19-20 crit, 10 ft, Tiny, 1 lb

Fort: +4
Ref: +6
Will: +4

Speed: 30 feet
Initiative: +2

Skills:
*-cross class
Bluff: +11 (8 ranks, 3 Cha)
Craft (visual art): +7 (4 ranks, 3 Int)
Craft (writing): +10 (7 ranks, 3 Int)
Diplomacy: +13 (8 ranks, 3 Cha, 2 Trustworthy)
Disguise: +10 (7 ranks, 3 Cha)
Gather Information: +13 (8 ranks, 3 Cha, 2 Trustworthy)
Investigate: +14 (9 ranks, 3 Int, 2 Attentive)
Knowledge (arcane lore): +11 (6 ranks, 3 Int, 2 Educated)
Knowledge (history): +11 (6 ranks, 3 Int, 2 Educated)
*Listen: +8 (5 ranks, 1 Wis, 2 Alertness)
Profession: +7 (6 ranks, 1 Wis)
Research: +7 (4 ranks, 3 Int)
Search: +7 (4 ranks, 3 Int)
Sense Motive: +12 (9 ranks, 1 Wis, 2 Attentive)
*Spot: +8 (5 ranks, 1 Wis, 2 Alertness)

Languages:
German, English, Hebrew, Russian, Spanish, French

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Personal Weapon Proficiency
Heroic Surge
Educated (Arcane lore, history)
Alertness
Attentive
Point Blank Shot
Deceptive
Trustworthy

Talents:
Fast-talk
Linguist
Coordinate
Dazzle
Plan

Possessions:
Clothing
Walther PPK, Pistol License
4 boxes of 50 .32 caliber bullets
Knife
Map (road atlas)
Patrol box
35 mm camera, film
Hip holster
Evidence kit
Disguise kit
Notepad
Pencils, pens
Standard binoculars

Background:

David Goldstein was born in Berlin on September 9th, 1909, the only child of Yakov Goldstein and his wife Eidel.  His father was an influential rabbi who wanted his son to follow in his footsteps, but this was a path David was not destined to take.  He had a great interest in mythology and the occult, and studied those subjects constantly, to the chagrin of his father.

Over the years the situation between father and son became more and more frayed.  David grew to dislike authority, and this reflected in his life outside of home as well.  He was often forced to talk his way out of a variety of precarious situations, and he became well known for his smooth tongue.  Despite his way with people, he could never reconcile himself with his father.  When David was eighteen, an enormous argument broke out between himself and his father, and by the time it was over David had been disowned and banished from his home.

After this David decided to turn his interest in the paranormal into a career.  He chased after a variety of ancient relics, using his silk tongue to gain information and access to places from which most people were barred.  He wandered all across Europe, writing a variety of articles on the relics he sought, which were published by magazines about the occult.  In time his work came to the attention of the company known as Paranormal Investigations Inc, who invited him to come work for them.  He enthusiastically accepted their offer, and boarded a ship to the United States.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 27, 2003)

Sir Richard Percivale 
Human Smart3/Mage5

STR 10, DEX 8, CON 10, INT 22 (18 +2 level +2 age), WIS 13, CHA 13

HP: 27
Defense: 13
Init: +3 (-1 Dex, +4 feat)
Reputation: 4
Action Points: ?
Wealth: +?
Vitals: Age - 65, Height - 5'9", Weight - 142, Eyes - Blue, Hair - White, Skin - White.  

Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +12

Attacks: Staff +3 (1d6 bludgeoning)

Skills: Bluff +7, Concentration +10, Craft(Chemical) +14, Craft(Pharmaceutical) +8, Craft(Writing) +13, Decipher Script +19, Knowledge(Arcane Lore) +23, K(History) +18, K(Physical Sciences) +18, K(Theology and Philosphy) +18, K(Religion) +11, Profession(Professor/Scholar) +11, Research +14, Sense Motive +3, Spellcraft +17.   Sir Percivale is also fluent (can speak, read, and write) the following languages: English(Native), Russian, Spanish, Ancient Greek, Ancient Latin, Ancient Hebrew, German, Mandarin, Armaic, French and Gaelic.

Feats: Heroic Surge, Improved Init, Educated(Knowledge: Arcane Lore and History), Studious, Iron Will, Educated(Physical Sciences and Theology and Philosophy)

Class Abilties: Savant(Arcane Lore), Linguist, Summon Familiar(Snake), Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Scribe Tatto, Spell Mastery

Spells per day: 6/5/3/2
Spellbook: 0 - All; 1 - Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep, Change Self, Hold Portal, Power Device.  2 - Protection from Arrows/Bullets, Invisibility, Glitterdust, Enhance Ability, Arcane Lock.  3 - Fireball, Hold Person, Invisibility Sphere, Slow.

Gear (so far): Vest of Resistance +3.

Richard Percivale was born in a small Welsh village in June of 1876.  He surmises that his birthday was the 12th, but as he has no living relatives of which he is aware, nor were accurate records kept of such things in his home village, the precise date is an approximation at best.  

Young Richard excelled as a student, wholly subsuming entire books on any subject.  His academics left room for little else and his desire to learn more led him to spurn many social activities as a youth.  He wrote many letters to England's most prestigous schools and was finally accepted to a boy's prep school in York.  Packing his bags, he left on the back of a donkey at the tender age of fourteen.  Off to be on his own, and to explore the world's innermost workings.

The school was exceedingly simplistic for Richard, and although it had international acclaim, he quickly grew bored of it.  Yet there was one professor who challenged him to continue striving forward in his studies.  Dr. Reeds sent the boy's work to various universities, proclaiming him a mathematical prodigy.  He was, of a sort, but of an entirely different sort than most people had ever seen.  Richard's prodigy was all his own, a sort of quirky mathetmatics and chemistry that combined unheard of formulas into solutions that actually worked.

And so it was that in the fall of 1896, Richard was accepted into Cambridge.  Unfortunately, his theorums were poorly recieved.  In fact, he was scorned and scoffed at by the England's most brilliant minds of the time.  Yet there was one person who saw something in Richard's theories that others did not.  It was this person who had studied an entirely different sort of science from the others.  Secretly, in fact.  

Little did he know, but Richard aquired a mysterious benefactor who would fund his studies at Cambridge and encourage his intellectual forays into the unknown via packages and letters sealed in black wax.  Always the gifts were left when he was not home, and always were they signed simply "M".

The letters encouraged him to keep his practice very secret and that if he did so, he would continue to be shown new pathways into the arcane arts.   All matters arcane became Richard's passion.  For the next ten years, he travelled abroad, studying various cultures, religions (for they often told stories of the fantastic), and sciences.  He travelled by boat, blimp, camel, automobile (what fascinating things!), and once even a flying contraption with a whirling fan blade in the front.  His experiences grew and always would he recieve correspondances from M, guiding his learning.  During this time, he earned doctorates in physics and philosophy.

During World War I, Richard served the Crown in a study to develop a more efficient national public education system.   His success earned him a knighthood and acclaim in the inner circles of England's intellectual elite.  

After the war, he was offered a position as a professor at Oxford University.  He gave it only a passing intrest until he was offered nearly unlimited resources from which to conduct his studies.  Not long after, an envelope came from M, encouraging him to accept and find an apprentice of his own.  He has worked in solitude since his arrival, leaving only to teach courses or deliver lectures abroad.  Sir Richard Persivale's journey continues, though he has by now reached the age of 65.  He believes that through his Art, he may live another 65 or beyond.  M certainly seems to think so...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2003)

Your character's a Cogliostro lookalike?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2003)

And another one.

These two aren't from the TV series of course, but the comics.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

BG up


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks solid.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2003)

1 1/2 up, 2-3 1/2 to go.

On with it!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2003)

Make it so!


----------



## Velenne (Jan 28, 2003)

All done.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys better start without me. This looks like incredible amounts of fun, but I'm not so sure about having enough time to participate properly.

I'll swing by and watch, though, and maybe I can join late if my schedule calms down!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2003)

Allright Pkitty, btw, did you get my mail?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 28, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *You guys better start without me. This looks like incredible amounts of fun, but I'm not so sure about having enough time to participate properly.*






It really only takes about 5 minutes a day.  I'm in four games right now (excluding this one), but I only post to maybe one or two on a given day.  And then it's about one paragraph.  The exception is writing background/history for your character.  For me, at least, that takes longer than anything else, but it can be broken up. 


If you change your mind, let us know!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2003)

Overall looks good Velenne, but one question: 'M' is someone from PII, right? How exactly did he end up in the PII team?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 29, 2003)

Dog Faced God hasn't posted again has he? Hmmm...


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey... I'm working on my character right now.  It's my first d20 Modern character, so it's taking me a little bit to wade through the differences.  Sorry it's taking so long, but he should be up within an hour or so.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 29, 2003)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Overall looks good Velenne, but one question: 'M' is someone from PII, right? How exactly did he end up in the PII team? *




I don't think I'm familiar with PII.  'M' is just a device to move his story along and explain why his magic is kept so private.  Use 'M' how you will, I'm sure there are already ideas hatching in your head.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 29, 2003)

Pete Bonner

Fast (6) / Smart (2) Hero

Age: 23
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 157
Eyes: Green
Hair: Sandy Brown


STR	13	+1	
DEX	17	+3	
CON	12	+1
INT	15	+2	
WIS	10	
CHA	  8	-1

Hit Points: 42
Defense: 20 (+7 class, +3 DEX)
Action points: 56
Wealth: ??
Reputation: +3

Base attack: +5.  Melee: +6, Ranged +8.

Saves:
Fort: + 4
Will: + 4
Ref: + 5

Speed: 45'
Initiative: +3

Starting Occupation:  Criminal (Skills: Knowledge (streetwise), Sleight of Hand.  Feat: Personal Firearms)

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms, Great Fortitude, Alertness
Stealthy, Double Tap, Acrobatic, Lightning reflexes

Talents:
Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed, Advanced Increased Speed (+15 to base speed), Savant (Search)

Skills:
Hide			11 + 3 + 2 = 16
Move Silently		10 + 3 + 2 = 15	
Tumble			11 + 3 + 2 = 16
Knowledge(streetwise)	10 + 2 + 1  = 13	
Drive			10 + 3	  = 13
Sleight of Hand		10 + 3 + 1  = 14
Disable Device		10 + 2	  = 12
Search			10 + 2 + 2  = 14


Equipment:
Clothes
Knife (x6): + 6 melee, +8 ranged, 1d4 (+1 STR), 10’
Colt M1911 (.45autoloader 7round mag) +8 Ranged, 2d6, 30’
Silencer
4 boxes .45cal 50 rounds each, 10 spare mags (fully loaded)
Pistol License
Shoulder Holster
Lockpick set
E-string

Languages:
English, Sign, French.

Pete is the bastard son of a New York prostitute.  He grew up in several New York orphanages, and turned to a life of petty crime very early.  After several brushes with the law, Pete has sought employ with Paranormal Investigations Inc., hoping to legitimize his skills.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 29, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think I'm familiar with PII.*



PII as in Paranormal Investigations Inc.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 29, 2003)

And yeah, I DO have a lot of ideas flying through my skull.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 30, 2003)

Sleeping Dragon, do you have a background for me?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh, btw, I'm Mastermind if anyone's confused about that. I changed my name.


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, I'm about to start working on it.  Sorry about the delay, I've been busy the last few days (exams).


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Jan 31, 2003)

Alright, I've edited my character sheet to include my background.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks, SD.

Btw, I noticed that the lot of you are under the assumption that PII is set in the states, I meant it to be based in the UK (Van Helsing 'n all). Sorry, my bad, I didn't make it clear (you're completely free to play yankee characters though).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

Stay tuned for the IC thread over in the IC forum.

I'm getting this going.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

PARANORMAL INVESTIGATIONS INC. - "The Case of Castle Frankenstein."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

Do any of you guys have Aim or ICQ or something?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

Since PII is in the UK, I'll alter his background to reflect him staying at Oxford.  I was also under the mistaken impression this was in the US. 

ICQ 1951698 "velenne"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, I didn't really make that clear, so I take full responsibility for that.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm on ICQ: 25180505.


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Feb 2, 2003)

Unfortunately I don't have ICQ or AIM, but I am on MSN Messenger: p_tindall@hotmail.com.  I'll edit David's background to reflect the fact that he's in the UK rather than the US: at least the boat ride won't be quite so long for him  .


----------



## GWolf (Feb 3, 2003)

I need to add class defense and reputation bonueses on. I missed that.


----------

